# Uncommon/Mythological Sonas?



## KyooTea (Jul 23, 2018)

Hiya! New to the fandom. I was wondering what uncommon species you have or have heard of? Hybrids work, but I'm more looking for animals that already exist in nature (although nature would be SO much cooler if our hybrids did exist.)

I ask because I'm a Wolpertinger myself (made a slight variation, based it around the clouds, thus Kyoo for Cumulus) and haven't seen but a few when I use google.

What unique sona's do you got?~


----------



## David Drake (Jul 23, 2018)

Wolpertingers are one of my favorite vanity pets in Warcraft. <3

I mean I almost never see dinosaurs of any kind so I feel kind of unique.


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 23, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Wolpertingers are one of my favorite vanity pets in Warcraft. <3
> 
> I mean I almost never see dinosaurs of any kind so I feel kind of unique.


They're just so cute to me! Nothing like an antlered, fanged, bunny bird!

I haven't seen many dinosaurs as well, usually what I see tend to be a mix of a raptor and something else.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 23, 2018)

I Knew someone once that was a unicorn. 

There’s lots of dragons and I feel like I remember a jackalope somewhere but I can’t recall. 

I’m just a winged ferret not sure I count.


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 23, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I Knew someone once that was a unicorn.
> 
> There’s lots of dragons and I feel like I remember a jackalope somewhere but I can’t recall.
> 
> I’m just a winged ferret not sure I count.


I think that's still unique. Yeah, seems like dragons are probably the most popular mythological being.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 23, 2018)

My sona is a hybrid, but also mythical. Half-based on the Japanese kitsune (Fox spirit or Nine-tailed fox spirit)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 23, 2018)

A fly. I wanted something weird and daring to make that probably does not fit in here.


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 23, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> My sona is a hybrid, but also mythical. Half-based on the Japanese kitsune (Fox spirit or Nine-tailed fox spirit)


Good mythological! I wouldn't have thought about a Kitsune.



MadKiyo said:


> A fly. I wanted something weird and daring to make that probably does not fit in here.


That is awesome. I think you are the first fly I have heard of.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 23, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Good mythological! I wouldn't have thought about a Kitsune.


Yep, it especially makes for a unique combination when hybridized. I mixed the Kitsune with a wolf for some shape and fur design.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't see many artificial or robotic sonas. It would be nice to have some brothers and sisters here.


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 23, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> Yep, it especially makes for a unique combination when hybridized. I mixed the Kitsune with a wolf for some shape and fur design.



I like it a lot! I'm still working out the design for my Wolpertinger. Making my first sona has been a lot more challenging than I thought it would be!


----------



## David Drake (Jul 23, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> A fly. I wanted something weird and daring to make that probably does not fit in here.



Why do I have the sudden urge to quote Jeff Goldblum at you?


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 23, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't see many artificial or robotic sonas. It would be nice to have some brothers and sisters here.


I've seen some protogen, but otherwise not a lot of robotic. I think it would be cool to see more!


----------



## Nightlock (Jul 24, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Why do I have the sudden urge to quote Jeff Goldblum at you?



Life, uh, finds a way.


----------



## Nightlock (Jul 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I don't see many artificial or robotic sonas. It would be nice to have some brothers and sisters here.



Might sound a bit odd but my fursona is technically a cyborg—his hind legs are sort of robotic/prosthetic. I'd really like to have his whole form drawn out eventually.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 24, 2018)

Nightlock said:


> Life, uh, finds a way.



Not bad, but I was thinking more along the lines of "The computer got...confused, there weren't supposed to betwo seperate genetic patterns and it decided to, ahh, splice us together."


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 24, 2018)

Nightlock said:


> Might sound a bit odd but my fursona is technically a cyborg—his hind legs are sort of robotic/prosthetic. I'd really like to have his whole form drawn out eventually.


I think that's super neat!


----------



## Enoch1135 (Jul 26, 2018)

Helloooo! 
I have two Sonas, a Dragon-Panther (mountain lion) hybrid, and a Utahraptor - I like to think neither are really common, since there’s a ton of characters of the more popular few species out there (foxes, wolves, plain dragons). Yours all sound pretty cool!


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 26, 2018)

Felis Panthera said:


> Helloooo!
> I have two Sonas, a Dragon-Panther (mountain lion) hybrid, and a Utahraptor - I like to think neither are really common, since there’s a ton of characters of the more popular few species out there (foxes, wolves, plain dragons). Yours all sound pretty cool!


Utharaptor! That's super awesome! I would have never thought to do something like that!


----------



## Enoch1135 (Jul 26, 2018)

I hadn’t heard of a Wolpertinger before now, it really looks like a unique kinda Sona xD


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 26, 2018)

Felis Panthera said:


> I hadn’t heard of a Wolpertinger before now, it really looks like a unique kinda Sona xD


Honestly, I've only seen a few others from just like a google search. Initially I was going to make a rabbit/crow hybrid, but then I saw it already existed, just with fangs and antlers and went with it.


----------



## Melnew (Jul 26, 2018)

I think demon fur's are pretty rare i guess


----------



## Enoch1135 (Jul 26, 2018)

Huh, a rabbit-crow is something I haven’t seen before either lol. But fangs and antlers make me imagine a vampiric, flying jackalope xD


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

Felis Panthera said:


> Huh, a rabbit-crow is something I haven’t seen before either lol. But fangs and antlers make me imagine a vampiric, flying jackalope xD








Like this?


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Hiya! New to the fandom. I was wondering what uncommon species you have or have heard of? Hybrids work, but I'm more looking for animals that already exist in nature (although nature would be SO much cooler if our hybrids did exist.)
> 
> I ask because I'm a Wolpertinger myself (made a slight variation, based it around the clouds, thus Kyoo for Cumulus) and haven't seen but a few when I use google.
> 
> What unique sona's do you got?~


Dragon human hybrid


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Like this?


Lol, my inspiration was off the Crabbit Familiar from Adventure Time. I think that's a much better rendition of it though.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 26, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Lol, my inspiration was off the Crabbit Familiar from Adventure Time. I think that's a much better rendition of it though.


ohhh ok lol.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 26, 2018)

Its not uncommon but lol, a Sasquatch-
www.furaffinity.net: Sasquatch Kid by PercyD


----------



## Enoch1135 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Like this?


Omg that’s actually *adorable* lol


----------



## NathyGryphon (Jul 28, 2018)

I really like to invent my own species (which are mostly just hybrids of existing creatures or mythologicals, lol) but I have thought of creating a fursona that was a robber fly or a bull ant, because I think both those things are really cool and I'd like to see more arthropod fursonas!


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 28, 2018)

NathyGryphon said:


> I really like to invent my own species (which are mostly just hybrids of existing creatures or mythologicals, lol) but I have thought of creating a fursona that was a robber fly or a bull ant, because I think both those things are really cool and I'd like to see more arthropod fursonas!


Those would both make for some awesome suits!


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m a dragon human hybrid


----------



## NathyGryphon (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Those would both make for some awesome suits!


I know!! I'm a bit shy for suiting but I think the bull ant especially would be really great, especially if I could somehow give it articulated jaws. :V


----------



## NathyGryphon (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Like this?


Oh nooo this is too cute


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 31, 2018)

I keep getting this image of a minotaur - (in the middle of a labyrinth).

So, a minotaur is certainly not run-of-the-mill, I think.


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I keep getting this image of a minotaur - (in the middle of a labyrinth).
> 
> So, a minotaur is certainly not run-of-the-mill, I think.


That could be awesome! Would make a great suit, I imagine it would have stilts to look giant.



Empress Perjury said:


> Besides inventing my own species, my other characters are mostly kirin. Kirin are badass, let me tell you. They're kind of like unicorn or deer dragons from Asian mythology. And I'm not just talking about the ones from Monster Hunter, kirin can have amazing variety. They can have hooves or claws, and you can put the scales anywhere you want mixed with fur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love! Awesome idea, and a good way to have a different kind of dragon. What is the species that you made?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 31, 2018)

Well my fursona has got 2 sides, one normal and one a devil (without horns or hooves) i still need to draw devil one but it will look like normal one with few differences


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> I made the Lemuria, a race of desert-dwelling critters that live in caves with generous holes in the roof so sunlight can filter in. They're kinda like bats, but they're partially photosynthetic as shown with the scale-like leaf thingies on their bodies. Lemuria are scaly and don't have fur.
> 
> So far Perjury is the only Lemuria.
> 
> ...



That is SUPER COOL! I love the artwork too! I love creative species, it's awesome you made one without any fur too, I think that makes it all the more unique!


----------

